# I am in pain, my wife left me



## markl (Dec 29, 2012)

Everything was great(in my mind), we went on a week long romantic cruise and both had a great time. She has been the love of my life for 33 years. But on the long car drive back home about 12 hours on the road we were talking about my high school friend who lives about 600 miles away which I hadn't talked to for over a year. She was asking about him because she has never met him. I told her he is my age (60) and not married. At that time I asked him, how is dating women our age and he said he does date women our age, there are allot of needy women out there. She flipped, I told her I didn't say it, he did. Then she slammed me saying I am fat and going bald. I told her maybe she was a mistake. She really lost it then and tried to jump out of the car. It seemed the 'she is a mistake' really hurt her. I didn't mean it but didn't expect her to react like that. The next morning I told her I had allot of work to be done after being gone a week and went to use the phone and she jerked it off the wall. I told her, I don't want to fight, I have to get to work. Well, when I tried to leave, she jumped into my truck and wouldn't leave. Then my 25 year old said she was taking xanex and had said she was going to kill herself. Well I jumped out of the truck and looked up the drug and the presciption which was .5mg (low dose) and found that she would have to have taken 12 pills to be an overdose. So, I took her on my rounds of checking our rental houses and made sure she stayed awake. I woke her up during the night to make sure she was fine. The next day she couldn't remember anything from the day before but remembered the argument. I had to go to work at my IT job and when I came home she was gone. My son heard my daughter tell her I don't love her because I didn't take her to an emergency room. I looked all over and couldn't find her. My daughter and her mother know, so I have written several love letters to her pleading for her to come home, but she hasn't. My wife hasn't worked in a couple of years so she stays home but she doesn't clean the house. I heart is broken and I can't sleep so I started cleaning our bedroom which is very cluttered. I found a couple of notebooks where she loves me but when I am mad at her she can't stand it. I did'nt know I was causing her pain but if her pain is like mine that's awful. I love this woman and always have. I don't know if she is planning a divorce or anything because she won't call me. Before this we were very close and had a unbelieveable physical connection. Now I am dying every minute not knowing what she thinking. She has been on hormores but some of the notes she wrote were befor she went on hormones. What caused her to want to kill herself with pills because of a simple statement that she was a mistake. Of course she is not a mistake and I only love her but the message she left on my bed was I should go get those needy women. I am in pain and lost. Help


----------



## TNman (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry that you are going through marital difficulties- your story is atypical. Not a professional here but it seems that your wife has some mental health issues. Some one that she currently trusts needs to convince her to seek help from a mental health professional IMO. Best of luck.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I totally agree. Your wife needs help. Are your son and daughter able to talk to her?


----------

